# Workshop at AG



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2022)

Anyone lucky enough to get a ticket to this event at AG? 
Unfortunately it's sold out now but I'm going and just wondered who else might be. 
It'd be good to meet any UKAPS members and put faces to names.


----------



## shangman (22 Apr 2022)

I'm going! With some friends you'll recognise too. Looking forward to seeing you there


----------



## Sid.scapes (22 Apr 2022)

I am! Along with @shangman , @Courtneybst  and @LondonAquascaper !


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2022)

Sid.scapes said:


> I am! Along with @shangman , @Courtneybst  and @LondonAquascaper !


I feel left out! can I sneak in via the back door?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2022)

Yes definitely…🤫


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (23 Apr 2022)

🙋‍♂️ Will be there.

Should be a good one 😎  
It’ll be nice to finally meet you all.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2022)

I wouldn't be able to make it anyway! Will be down in Portsmouth for a couple of days and one of them is the 6th!


----------

